# Are there licenses or permits that are needed to sell?



## Simone (Feb 26, 2015)

I've got everything together to start selling my soaps and other spa products (lotions, lip balms, etc.) but I don't know if there are any permits or anything like that that I will need to have before selling. I plan to sell online, either on my own website or on etsy. I know an ingredient list is required, but is that it? I realize it may be different from state to state. I live in Florida. If there is a certain place I can look to get this info, that would be great. Otherwise any info you all know will be helpful.


----------



## new12soap (Feb 26, 2015)

You cannot manufacture any cosmetics for sale in a residence in the state of Florida. No lotions, no lip balms, not anything other than just strictly soap (and a lot of MP is not soap, it's a cosmetic).

In Florida you must have a commercial facility, it has to be inspected, there is a one time inspection fee (I think it is $150 but I am not sure). You must have a cosmetic manufacturing license, which is $800 for 2 years. Every cosmetic formulation has to be registered, and there is a fee for each one, I believe it is $20 for 2 years.

Any additional business licenses or inspections will be up to the county and city where your commercial facility is located.

You must of course also register with the state and get a sales tax ID and collect and pay sales tax.

http://www.myfloridalicense.com/DBPR/ddc/CosmeticManufacturer.html

http://blog.mariegale.com/florida-cosmetic-regulations/


----------



## galaxyMLP (Mar 30, 2015)

When I found this out, living in Florida, I was devastated. Its really awful because no other state has as harsh laws and I see people in craft shows selling lotions and other cosmetics that I know aren't in an "approved facility" or registered. For the "home" crafter getting that cosmetics license is pretty much  impossible; even if you aren't manufacturing from "home". Also, the rule recently changed and it is now $30 to register a product and $15 for every variation of it (fragrance, color, ect). It is neither feasible nor cost effective.


----------

